# Oil Change Quotes



## Wannabe32 (Jul 2, 2014)

Topsider worked well although I kept repriming and more oil would come out each time. Ended up being more work than I thought but still better than going under the car. I think I'll practice on my other vehicles.
One bad result is that I am now getting some oil seeping out from around the filter cap. I tightened it-no luck-and then removed it and put it back on butthat didn't seem to help. The O ring looked OK. Saw some oil near the top of the housing and wonder if I might have a hairline crack near where the socket fits. Anyone else have this issue? Made sure there was only one o ring in the proper place and am pretty sure it is something with the cap and not the housing.


----------



## Frediesel (Apr 28, 2012)

Wannabe32 said:


> Topsider worked well although I kept repriming and more oil would come out each time.


Was your engine oil at running temperature? I once extracted the oil with the engine cool and it took forever to get the oil out. It's usually all out after one or two rounds of pumping when the oil is hot.


----------



## Wannabe32 (Jul 2, 2014)

Frediesel said:


> Was your engine oil at running temperature? I once extracted the oil with the engine cool and it took forever to get the oil out. It's usually all out after one or two rounds of pumping when the oil is hot.


Probably warm but not hot. I'll remember that for next time.


----------



## diesel fan123 (Nov 25, 2011)

I'm too lazy to pump, have used one of these electric vacuum pumps for years:










As long as the oil is hot, this thing evacuates the sump in a couple of minutes.
Frank


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

totitan said:


> $35 for an oil change on a 335d? Really


Totitan, I was generalizing and was not speaking to the 335D specifically.:tsk:


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Here is a quote to have the oil and filter changed on a 2010 335D, at my home.

$93.51.

Looks like parts alone might run in the $40-$50 range. Then you have to buy the tools to jack up the car, drain the oil, and then where do you dump it?:dunno:

Plus your time.

Just not worthwhile for me to do myself anymore.


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

My thoughts on DIY oil changes. I am in drain it from bottom group. I remove the belly panel too. I give the engine bay a thorough look over looking for leaks, damage, etc. view from bottom is best to find problems early. My FWD vehicles get extra attention at the CV joint boots.

I have no big argument about sucking up through dipstick if you're in a hurry. Just don't put off giving the engine a good looking over if you have access to a lift.


----------



## montr (Oct 7, 2006)

Flyingman said:


> ....., and then where do you dump it?


Here in Atlanta, all the auto parts store take back the used oil for recycling. For brake fluid recycling, I have to go to Pep Boys.


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

In Texas, when you buy oil, there are fees built in for the oil's disposal. You're prepaying so yes any auto parts store and Walmart will take it.


----------



## Ardie (May 7, 2014)

BMW Dealership San Luis Obispo CA, coast bmw wanted 380 for oil change didn't include filter or reset I think Wanted 180 for a scan. didn't honor 79.99 website deal.Going to look elsewhere.Already lost me once as a client but for the sake that it is very near decided to give them 2nd chances, Car has 25000 miles more warranty and for a brief moment decided to trade it in .but now that I'm getting into it with carly for bmw and small stuff like brakes, discs etc I think I'm keeping it for a while


----------



## FredoinSF (Nov 29, 2009)

$380 is bad enough, but no filter or reset is unheard of.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

Ardie said:


> BMW Dealership San Luis Obispo CA, coast bmw ... Wanted 180 for a scan.


An hour of labor cost is pretty typical charge to hook up the computer.


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

Simple enough to reset oil date yourself on the nav screen.


----------



## Ardie (May 7, 2014)

I 'm going the DIY route got a oilchange set for 89.00 from ECS .i have a Mityvac for my Audi.Is the oil dipstick platic green with a red tip.Looks more like a transmission oil dipstick .Placement and almost horizontal angle in the back of the engine drivers side I'll check what color the fluid is Black= diesel .


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

Ardie said:


> BMW Dealership San Luis Obispo CA, coast bmw wanted 380 for oil change didn't include filter or reset I think Wanted 180 for a scan.





Doug Huffman said:


> An hour of labor cost is pretty typical charge to hook up the computer.


Wait. $389 for an oil change but then an extra hour, $180 for a 'scan' to perform the oil service reset?????

That is NOT TYPICAL.

Ardie- just do it yourself. Way less aggravation, and probably take less time out of your life.


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

Ardie said:


> I 'm going the DIY route got a oilchange set for 89.00 from ECS .i have a Mityvac for my Audi.Is the oil dipstick platic green with a red tip.Looks more like a transmission oil dipstick .Placement and almost horizontal angle in the back of the engine drivers side I'll check what color the fluid is Black= diesel .


deleted


----------



## Ardie (May 7, 2014)

Oil change done,DIY method +/- 90 USD and a couple of hours (first time)
I must say that the plastic/aluminum oil filter housing was difficult to get loose I went from the assumption it was fragile (used a little WD40 ) Torque wrench it back after exchange too recommended value (25Nm marked on cap).(put 1 liter in oil filter housing and then 6,7 litres ( BMW TwinPower Turbo 5w-30 Engine Oil l from ECS ) in via the top .I put new oil ring on filterholder.Then a service reset for a fresh 10000 miles.(Key in slot/push ignition with out brake pedal and hold reset button on speedo till oil change reset came up) Cleaned the air filter .Oil level is precisely at max and service light is green.Took the car for a 20-mile drive in the rain and all is well.Next project will be new raxles for the Audi. This was my first time changing the oil on a diesel BMW Finding the oil dipstick hidden under all the plastic was the hardest thing (for the mityvac). Overall difficulty easy but happy to have had a torque wrench after looking at the aluminum? thread of the plastic oil filter housing.


----------



## Frediesel (Apr 28, 2012)

For $142 more you would be able to get all of that work done if you did it yourself...
Oil Change Kit= $84
Front Brake Kit= $215
Rear Brake Kit= $223
These prices are from ECS Tuning, but you can also check out Bavarian Auto, Rock Auto, Get BMW Parts, etc.


----------



## Ardie (May 7, 2014)

did the front brakes already http://www.adamsrotors.com/ 350 +pads and lines 100 also https://www.r1concepts.com/ came with cable. Rear's in 3400 miles for me


----------



## CHDriver (Oct 24, 2016)

*Socket Size*

Have a 2016 328d xDrive Sport Wagon. Want to DIY intermediate oil change. What size sockets do I need for oil filter cap and oil pan plug? Filter cap looks to be 28 or 29mm

On pricing this change with indie shops, costs range between $100 - $130. They all recommend an intermediate change. I like going through Amazon for supplies!

Love the car!


----------

